

Pirated Android app uses shame as tool - Garbage
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/04/pirated-app-shames-.html

======
fossuser
"sends the following text message to everyone on the phone's contact list"

Any developer that does something as egregious as this is someone I would
never purchase anything from ever. This will hardly 'shame' anyone into doing
what they want.

